# Big Tupper



## campgottagopee (Dec 22, 2008)

Anybody poachin' that place??? It's gotta be filled up w/ snow!!! Sure wish that hill would open again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Anybody poachin' that place??? It's gotta be filled up w/ snow!!! Sure wish that hill would open again.



One of my absolute FAVs  Camp !!!

Use to ski twice a week for several seasons 

I think the environmental lobby has KILLED it tho  -- too bad  that was one saweet place to ski -- great views and nice terrain


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 22, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Anybody poachin' that place??? It's gotta be filled up w/ snow!!! Sure wish that hill would open again.



I enjoyed many a great day at Tupper back in the early 90's when I was going to school up in Potsdam. If I remember correctly since it closed they chained off access road and posted quite a few no trespassing signs so I'm not sure if it's poach-able. It's been quite a few years since they last operated so I would imagine that the trails have seen significant re-growth and might be little tricky to ski but I can't say for sure.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> One of my absolute FAVs  Camp !!!
> 
> Use to ski twice a week for several seasons
> 
> I think the environmental lobby has KILLED it tho  -- too bad  that was one saweet place to ski -- great views and nice terrain





WoodCore said:


> I enjoyed many a great day at Tupper back in the early 90's when I was going to school up in Potsdam. If I remember correctly since it closed they chained off access road and posted quite a few no trespassing signs so I'm not sure if it's poach-able. It's been quite a few years since they last operated so I would imagine that the trails have seen significant re-growth and might be little tricky to ski but I can't say for sure.



I here both of ya---i too loved skiing there, nice vibe, good terrain and better people. I understand what the APA stands for but geezus, sometimes a little growth/developement will go along way to better a small community like that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> I here both of ya---i too loved skiing there, nice vibe, good terrain and better people. I understand what the APA stands for but geezus, sometimes a little growth/developement will go along way to better a small community like that.



 Totally agree  its about trying like hell to pump some economic vitality  into an otherwise DEPRESSED region  that is IN NEED of HELP. 

The trails are overgrown and i'm sure that the infrastructure there is worthlesss its been idle for neigh over 10 yr. I drive thru Tupper frequently and wistfully sigh as i look up at those once great trails


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm staying with family in Tupper starting Saturday and will just happen to have my skis with me......

Don't get me wrong, I have never hiked for turns in my life, but I would like to try.  Besides I need more pow time! (being from MD and all).


----------



## Chris I (Dec 31, 2008)

nice man, do it and let us know


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a link to a few somewhat recent pictures of the Big Tupper ski area that was posted over on SnowJournal. 

http://www.scaredycatfilms.com/photos/gallery/BigTupper/index.html


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 31, 2008)

Now that I'm sober I probally won't do it.  

1. I have no buddy to ski with
2. To many in-bound slides this year and I know nothing about AVI
3. hiking is to much like work.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Here's a link to a few somewhat recent pictures of the Big Tupper ski area that was posted over on SnowJournal.
> 
> http://www.scaredycatfilms.com/photos/gallery/BigTupper/index.html



 WOW !! seeing that place again and looking at those trails just fed my BIG TUPPER  fix -- DAMN we GOTTA get this ski area operational again . It was one sweet ride down the mtn


----------



## skiprob (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pictures.  It truly brought back a lot of memories.

That was my first 'big' mountain.   We used to pack the CYO and school busses on weekends.  

Anyway, I drive through Tupper Lake about ten times a summer and I noted two significant infrastructure upgrades.

First is the new sewage system for the town.  They completely re-did Route 30 from the village border right into town.  But they also installed staging pumps along the way.  They had to do this because of the elevation change and because the road crosses Simon Pond/Tupper Lake.  I also seem to recall that this was one of the reasons the APA objected to the development.

Next, new power lines are being installed on routes 56 and 3 heading into Tupper Lake.  These are much bigger and appear to have a larger capacity than the existing lines.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are running power from the dam at Massena.

Lastly, a lawyer aquaintence of mine (do lawyers have friends?) who works with my town on development issues noted that developers always go in with excessively large plans, knowing that it will most likely be scaled back.  I have no idea if he is right but he said it in an authoritative tone.

This could be a long drawn out dance between the developer, the town and the APA.

I do not think it is over.  I think the economy may slow it down even more.

I would ski there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 1, 2009)

God I hope they reopen.  I have never skiied there and really want to.


----------



## Euler (Jan 1, 2009)

I grew up in Watertown NY, and skiied Big Tupper several times.  Too bad it's gone now.  I am planning a return visit to the mighty Dry Hill in Watertown this Febuary.  I have to show my kids what real skiing is (or is not!)  ...300 vertical feet and a T-bar!  They never hurt for snow over there though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 1, 2009)

Euler said:


> I grew up in Watertown NY, and skiied Big Tupper several times.  Too bad it's gone now.  I am planning a return visit to the mighty Dry Hill in Watertown this Febuary.  I have to show my kids what real skiing is (or is not!)  ...300 vertical feet and a T-bar!  They never hurt for snow over there though.



 AH Dry HILL  about an hr away 

   Ii ski there once or twice a yr WHILE the Queen shops at the local malls I hate shopping so i ski instead and everyones happy  . It has a fun little retro vibe  and a quintessential feeder hill filled with real folks who love to ski  I usually ski it for 4 hrs and get bout 50 -60 runs LMAO  real YO -YO skiiing  . 300 vert  a double chair and a T bar 

 I ski FREE there now  so what the Hell


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerovick said:


> God I hope they reopen.  I have never skiied there and really want to.



You would love the vibe and it skis bigger than the vert


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 1, 2009)

A guy I work with used to patrol there.  He always has great stories.  I'd love to ski it if it ever reopened.


----------



## skiprob (Feb 5, 2009)

*The latest rumblings*

This just in...

http://timesunion.com/AspStories/story.asp?storyID=767354


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2009)

h'mm sounds like some waffling to me, hopefully i'm wrong !!

It would be a real boon to the Tupper Lake environs . It seems like whenever a proposal for development in that  specific region materializes the "haves" find a way to defeat it -- regardless of it potential 

Perhaps i'm too much of a wistful homer for Big Tupper  but damn i want that sucker open before i bite the bullet  i'm 65 and getting IMPATIENT with all these delays


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> h'mm sounds like some waffling to me, hopefully i'm wrong !!
> 
> It would be a real boon to the Tupper Lake environs . It seems like whenever a proposal for development in that  specific region materializes the "haves" find a way to defeat it -- regardless of it potential
> 
> Perhaps i'm too much of a wistful homer for Big Tupper  but damn i want that sucker open before i bite the bullet  i'm 65 and getting IMPATIENT with all these delays



I'm with ya Warp......

"Reaction was mixed. Some thought it would revitalize Tupper Lake, a community of 3,600 people in Franklin County. *Others said it would destroy the rural beauty of the area*."

I can't believe in this economy people are hesitant to allow new biz into their community. I just don't get it.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 6, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm with ya Warp......
> 
> "Reaction was mixed. Some thought it would revitalize Tupper Lake, a community of 3,600 people in Franklin County. *Others said it would destroy the rural beauty of the area*."
> 
> I can't believe in this economy people are hesitant to allow new biz into their community. I just don't get it.



My personal opinion which is just based on things I have heard on both sides is that the guy from PA does not have the money.  I dont think her ever had the money .  Every step of the way he avoided cash commitments.  I think the should tell the guy to put up a LOC for 15 mill or scram.  All he has been doing is wasting money and time and never put up anything.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 6, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm with ya Warp......
> 
> "Reaction was mixed. Some thought it would revitalize Tupper Lake, a community of 3,600 people in Franklin County. *Others said it would destroy the rural beauty of the area*."
> 
> I can't believe in this economy people are hesitant to allow new biz into their community. I just don't get it.





Wow, I agree, that is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 16, 2009)

well, with this economy, i think we can say this project/dream is finished (for a long while, at least).  i don't think a compelling business case can be made for it, especially since the negatives of the resort, which closed it down in the first place, are still there (namely: a very remote location).


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 23, 2009)

*Woo WOO Big Tupper!*

Necro-thread!

Good news for Big Tupper Fans.  A volunteer group got permission to open the resort!  They have been having fund rasiers and been getting Chair 2 operational.    Apparently Lift 2 services 2/3rds of the mountain. They are planning on opening to the public this winter.  Day ticket prices are $15.  I'm super stoked!

http://skibigtupper.org/

http://adirondackdailyenterprise.com/page/content.detail/id/508924.html?nav=5008

http://adirondackdailyenterprise.com/page/content.detail/id/509046.html?nav=5017

http://adirondackdailyenterprise.com/page/content.detail/id/509116.html?nav=5008


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2009)

That is GREAT news---thanks for putting that up---I'll for sure be hitting that up this winter. Haven't been there in years so looking forward to checking it out again.


----------



## billski (Oct 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> You would love the vibe and it skis bigger than the vert



Warp, I am incubating a plan to do another Trifecta this year in the ADKs.  Small or large does not matter.  What matters is good quality skiing.  Can you suggest three areas, not too ridiculously far apart and a base camp location?   Where are you located anyways, you told me once.I must have hit my head    It would be good to ski with you.

b


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2009)

billski said:


> Warp, I am incubating a plan to do another Trifecta this year in the ADKs. Small or large does not matter. What matters is good quality skiing. Can you suggest three areas, not too ridiculously far apart and a base camp location? Where are you located anyways, you told me once.I must have hit my head  It would be good to ski with you.
> 
> b


 

Titus Mtn.(Warp's Home), Big Tupper, and Whiteface are all very close to each other.
You could also hit Snow Ridge up on your way to the others.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Titus Mtn.(Warp's Home), Big Tupper, and Whiteface are all very close to each other.
> You could also hit Snow Ridge up on your way to the others.




Not to be a downer but Big Tupper is not going to open this year.  They are trying but the cost to repair that lift is going to exceed the money raised.   You can hike it but that about it.  There was some trimming going on last weekend with limited support.


If you are looking for a central location to stay and hit two good hills.  Stay in Schroon Lake.  the place is dead in the winter  and you could get a great deal.  You have gore to the south about 25 mintues and whiteface to the north about 45 minutes.
I would avoid Warps hill.  Its small. cold and the conditions suck most of the time.


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 23, 2009)

Are you working on the mountain tjf67?


----------



## billski (Oct 23, 2009)

Good ideas gents; I''m not adverse to small hills.   Last year I knocked off three hills in one 14 hour streak.  I don't even care if the conditions stink if the price is right. Though I would rank them first by conditions. Part of the notion of the trifecta has to do with exploring areas I might otherwise never get to.  I'll have to look into Schroon.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 23, 2009)

Kerovick said:


> Are you working on the mountain tjf67?




Was asked but declined.  I like to cut in places that I will use.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Was asked but declined.  I like to cut in places that I will use.



I'm sure you're referring to legal cutting, right?


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 23, 2009)

billski said:


> Good ideas gents; I''m not adverse to small hills.   Last year I knocked off three hills in one 14 hour streak.  I don't even care if the conditions stink if the price is right. Though I would rank them first by conditions. Part of the notion of the trifecta has to do with exploring areas I might otherwise never get to.  I'll have to look into Schroon.



You could spend two days in gore.  they have more terrain that you can cover in a day.  One day at the face.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm sure you're referring to legal cutting, right?



Your splitting hairs now.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Your splitting hairs now.



Thought maybe--keep up the good work


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2009)

I know of a way I can crowbar a Sundown comment into this thread, but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say anything...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I know of a way I can crowbar a Sundown comment into this thread, but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say anything...



Ahhh shucks, don't be so shy.......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Not to be a downer but Big Tupper is not going to open this year.  They are trying but the cost to repair that lift is going to exceed the money raised.   You can hike it but that about it.  There was some trimming going on last weekend with limited support.
> 
> 
> 
> I would avoid Warps hill.  Its small. cold and the conditions suck most of the time.



I CALL MAJOR BS on this statement !!!

 None of it is accurate if you have skied it recently . It is not tiny nor is it big  it does have 1200 vert   about 900 on continuos basis .  

Conditions are MUCH better  than any larger venue i've skied  and COLD is funny coming from someone who calls Iceface home --lmao


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I CALL MAJOR BS on this statement !!!
> 
> None of it is accurate if you have skied it recently . It is not tiny nor is it big  it does have 1200 vert   about 900 on continuos basis .
> 
> Conditions are MUCH better  than any larger venue i've skied  and COLD is funny coming from someone who calls Iceface home --lmao



That's right Warp, you give it to him----man's gotta stand up for his turf!!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 23, 2009)

I really hope Tupper opens too, but I did hear from a friend that lives there and is working on the mountain that they still had to get past the APA. He's very hopefull, but he says nothing is definate yet. 

I've heard so much about it that I really want to see what its all about.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I really hope Tupper opens too, but I did hear from a friend that lives there and is working on the mountain that they still had to get past the APA. He's very hopefull, but he says nothing is definate yet.
> 
> I've heard so much about it that I really want to see what its all about.



i believe this is accurate from what i've also heard . 

i skied Big Tupper many times. It was always a great day of skiing every time,  a real retro but fun place .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2009)

Camp its just this guy has a bias and while that's  ok.  and he's certainly entitled to his opinion, it just was not accurate .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2009)

billski said:


> Warp, I am incubating a plan to do another Trifecta this year in the ADKs.  Small or large does not matter.  What matters is good quality skiing.  Can you suggest three areas, not too ridiculously far apart and a base camp location?   Where are you located anyways, you told me once.I must have hit my head    It would be good to ski with you.
> 
> b



Bill: I'm not sure Tupper will make it this year from what i've heard it'll be a Tbar at best .

 So while i'd luv to do Titus  Tupper and WF  probably the most effective TRIFECTA  for you might be  GORE / WEST( about 30/40 min apart)    and WF or if you want a local 500 vert special near to BOTH Gore and West  maybe  Willard ( never been there )   

Another alternative  if a huge Tug Hill Powder dump  try Snow Ridge in Turin  and MacCauley Mtn in Old Forge  635 vert about 35 miles distant . Hank Kashiiwa a former Olympian cut his teeth there .  One trail there Helmers is a gnarly steep and nasty  bump trail  way beyond my ability


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 24, 2009)

I talked to a guy who is on the board of governance today.  It’s going to be a double that goes up a little higher than the old T-bar. The terrain open will be pretty much blue and green. They were able to salvage one groomer from the 5 on premises. Everyone who works there will be an unpaid volunteer including the lifties. So far there is no schedule for who will work where and when. No snowmaking. Bring your own food and drink. 

He said it is primarily for the locals especially the kids. He says he likes the buzz that’s being created about it, but people shouldn’t set their expectations too high.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bill: I'm not sure Tupper will make it this year from what i've heard it'll be a Tbar at best .
> 
> So while i'd luv to do Titus  Tupper and WF  probably the most effective TRIFECTA  for you might be  GORE / WEST( about 30/40 min apart)    and WF or if you want a local 500 vert special near to BOTH Gore and West  maybe  Willard ( never been there )
> 
> Another alternative  if a huge Tug Hill Powder dump  try Snow Ridge in Turin  and MacCauley Mtn in Old Forge  635 vert about 35 miles distant . Hank Kashiiwa a former Olympian cut his teeth there .  One trail there Helmers is a gnarly steep and nasty  bump trail  way beyond my ability





don't forget Hickory (in Warrensburg on the way to Gore from the south), which is re-opening for 09-10.

http://www.hickoryskicenter.com/


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> don't forget Hickory (in Warrensburg on the way to Gore from the south), which is re-opening for 09-10.
> 
> http://www.hickoryskicenter.com/



Wow hadn't heard that Nice !!

 Its supposed to be a pretty good hill , retro vibe, steep , natural etc . driven by it many times on the way to a golf course down there it looks steep from the road


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I talked to a guy who is on the board of governance today.  It’s going to be a double that goes up a little higher than the old T-bar. The terrain open will be pretty much blue and green. They were able to salvage one groomer from the 5 on premises. Everyone who works there will be an unpaid volunteer including the lifties. So far there is no schedule for who will work where and when. No snowmaking. Bring your own food and drink.
> 
> He said it is primarily for the locals especially the kids. He says he likes the buzz that’s being created about it, but people shouldn’t set their expectations too high.



Good News !! Glad that they  will have some activity especially with a chairlift . That side of the mtn is primarily blue and green but the rollers coming down the old T bar trail and the face are fun and the scenery ain't too shabby either . Good luck Tupper  sure would luv to see you guys get it ALL opened up


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 26, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> don't forget Hickory (in Warrensburg on the way to Gore from the south), which is re-opening for 09-10.
> 
> http://www.hickoryskicenter.com/



There is your trifecta.   Hisckory is a great little hill.  The t-bar gives you as much of a workout going up as skiing going down.  They get hit with a band of snow that other areas miss.

Hickory is 45 minutes from Schroon.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 26, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I talked to a guy who is on the board of governance today.  It’s going to be a double that goes up a little higher than the old T-bar. The terrain open will be pretty much blue and green. They were able to salvage one groomer from the 5 on premises. Everyone who works there will be an unpaid volunteer including the lifties. So far there is no schedule for who will work where and when. No snowmaking. Bring your own food and drink.
> 
> He said it is primarily for the locals especially the kids. He says he likes the buzz that’s being created about it, but people shouldn’t set their expectations too high.




They have to get the double tested and certified.  I am rooting for them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2009)

Is Hickory kind of between Lake George and Ticonderoga?  I recall driving around there with a friend in High School and he pointed to a then closed ski area that looked pretty darn steep.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Is Hickory kind of between Lake George and Ticonderoga?  I recall driving around there with a friend in High School and he pointed to a then closed ski area that looked pretty darn steep.



It between Lake George and North Creek, In the town of warrensburgh.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp its just this guy has a bias and while that's  ok.  and he's certainly entitled to his opinion, it just was not accurate .




Sorry if I offended you, they fact of the matter is Titus is small, cold and conditions suck a lot of the time.  If someone is coming up into my neck of the woods to ski I am going to throw out the best options to them.  Sorry to say Titus does not make the cut.


On a side not.  Willard mountain is in Melrose NY.  I learned to ski there and I would not send anyone there.  Its great for people in Renns and southern Washinton county but that is all.   

Trifecta up here now that Hickory is open.

Stay in Schroon.
1. whiteface 45 minutes
2. gore 25 minutes
3. Hickory 45 minutes.

Schroon is right off the Northway.   All the driving to the hills are on good roads.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 26, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> It between Lake George and North Creek, In the town of warrensburgh.



Yep - it's right off the Northway, Warensburgh exit. For easy access it's tuff to beat.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

OK, I started this mess.   I've been to Whiteface and I'm an explorer.  I'm interested in exploring three places that are new to me.  Let's take Whiteface off the list.  I will ski anything lift-served.  I'd like good snow, which can be accomplished off-piste, so I'd like to hear about woods skiing too.  (I've been to plenty of icy resorts and spent the day in the woods to my delight.)  Next in order of priority is anything of historical merit (which is a big reason I went to Suicide and plan to get to Cochran's).   I honestly don't care about the elevation or the trail count for this trifecta.  Sometimes I do, not this time.  If it's quite dinky, I'll go, but only ski a few runs and move on.   I do not want to go somewhere that will be uber-crowded.

Given that reset, any thoughts on a revised trifecta?


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 26, 2009)

billski said:


> OK, I started this mess.   I've been to Whiteface and I'm an explorer.  I'm interested in exploring three places that are new to me.  Let's take Whiteface off the list.  I will ski anything lift-served.  I'd like good snow, which can be accomplished off-piste, so I'd like to hear about woods skiing too.  (I've been to plenty of icy resorts and spent the day in the woods to my delight.)  Next in order of priority is anything of historical merit (which is a big reason I went to Suicide and plan to get to Cochran's).   I honestly don't care about the elevation or the trail count for this trifecta.  Sometimes I do, not this time.  If it's quite dinky, I'll go, but only ski a few runs and move on.   I do not want to go somewhere that will be uber-crowded.
> 
> Given that reset, any thoughts on a revised trifecta?






Well you could always take a left when you get to Albany.  Go out in Campi's neck of the woods.  They get  snow and they have tons of little hills.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 26, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Well you could always take a left when you get to Albany.  Go out in Campi's neck of the woods.  They get  snow and they have tons of little hills.



True dat----4 ski hills in a 20 mile radius of my house.

Used to be 6 but 2 shut down.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 26, 2009)

Honestly, you would be extremely dissapointed with Titus. Its really only good as a local hill that caters to beginners. They dont make any money so dont spend any money on snowmaking or infastructure, the runs are short and not very interesting, and its a ways to get there from anywhere than Malone. If I spent any amount of time in the car trying to get there Id be pissed at myself for wasting a day. Hell they even got busted for stealing all their electricity from a neighbor a few years back. Tells you alot about the place. 

That doesnt discredit anything that it is, a low key local place (I equate it to the Dartmouth Skiway and such places). Noone would travel and stay in a hotel to ski Dartmouth, let alone Titus. It is what it is Warp, and Im as much of an ADK fanboy as anyone.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> True dat----4 ski hills in a 20 mile radius of my house.
> 
> Used to be 6 but 2 shut down.



sure.  tell me more... names?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2009)

Camp's area is a good alternative -- the venues are all quite close together and  you could get all Bill

Song, Labrador, Toggenberg and  Greek Peak what a deal !!!!


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

Aw, shiute!  Syracuse?  I fled that read (actually Rochester).  Greek Peak, done that one in the 70s, don't remember a thing!   What is the snow like there?   I was kinda hoping for some funky ADK places.   http://www.skireport.com/googlemap/?regionid=114
Keep talking to me.  I'm open to all possibilities....


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

AdironRider said:


> Honestly, you would be extremely dissapointed with Titus. Its really only good as a local hill that caters to beginners. They dont make any money so dont spend any money on snowmaking or infastructure, the runs are short and not very interesting, and its a ways to get there from anywhere than Malone. If I spent any amount of time in the car trying to get there Id be pissed at myself for wasting a day. Hell they even got busted for stealing all their electricity from a neighbor a few years back. Tells you alot about the place.
> 
> That doesnt discredit anything that it is, a low key local place (I equate it to the Dartmouth Skiway and such places). Noone would travel and stay in a hotel to ski Dartmouth, let alone Titus. It is what it is Warp, and Im as much of an ADK fanboy as anyone.



Is there anything unusual about the place - like historical "the first...", or funky, or odd that might make it worth a tour bus stop?  

There was a fellow in Maine who did somehting like 50 ski areas in 2 months, I don't have his blog handy right now.   He sometimes hit four areas in one day. It was really inspirational.  It's amazing how many spit in the dirt ski areas there are in Maine.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 26, 2009)

Not that I know of, and certainly nothing to warrant an entire tour bus of people, 90% will just be let down. Its really just one of those spit in the dirt areas that just happens to be on the edge of a plateau, so its got slightly more vert than most ski bumps. Its really got nothing that great going for it other than providing modestly priced skiing to a depressed north country community.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

AdironRider said:


> Not that I know of, and certainly nothing to warrant an entire tour bus of people, 90% will just be let down. Its really just one of those spit in the dirt areas that just happens to be on the edge of a plateau, so its got slightly more vert than most ski bumps. Its really got nothing that great going for it other than providing modestly priced skiing to a depressed north country community.




Sorry, "tour bus" was a figure of speech.   Last year's Trifecta was called "World Tour"  

All of what you speak of appeals to me - it brings out the local color...


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 26, 2009)

Then check it out if you so desire, I just dont want you to drive all the way out of your way to get there (and theres really no way your not going out of your way) expecting something worthwhile. 

I feel bad "trashing" on an area, but I wish I had gotten my money back when I went there.


----------



## skimore (Oct 26, 2009)

Watch for the lake effect and do a Snow Ridge, MacCauley and Hickory tour. Snow Ridge gets hammered and MacCauley will get some of the same snow. The Tug has great tree skiing. Hickorys got some nice terrain, but powder can be a problem. It's got a poma lift that's a rocket......funny to watch people trying to ride it

Tug trees








Hickory


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

skimore said:


> Watch for the lake effect and do a Snow Ridge, MacCauley and Hickory tour. Snow Ridge gets hammered and MacCauley will get some of the same snow. The Tug has great tree skiing. Hickorys got some nice terrain, but powder can be a problem. It's got a poma lift that's a rocket......funny to watch people trying to ride it
> 
> Tug trees



That snow looks sweet.   I like it all except the first bit on the first flick skiing over semi-submerged logs, I'll pass on that stuff.

Tell me more about Tug.  I thought it was XC.   This is an earn your turns place?  Where is it, I'm a bit lost.

Why is "powder a problem" over at Hickory?


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 26, 2009)

billski said:


> sure.  tell me more... names?





Warp Daddy said:


> Camp's area is a good alternative -- the venues are all quite close together and  you could get all Bill
> 
> Song, Labrador, Toggenberg and  Greek Peak what a deal !!!!



What he said, but honestly I wouldn't make a special trip to ski any of those---very small and kinda what you see is what you get. Very little off piste stuff. Head north. Gore, WF and then jut pick one. Noboday's mentioned Oak Mountain in Speculator. 

As for history----gotta hit the North Creek Ski Bowl


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

snow ridge's stats are kinda funny:

Manmade - 50%
 Lake Effect - 100%


----------



## Harvey (Oct 26, 2009)

skimore said:


> ......



You gotta love the girl with the flyin pigtails.

I think the pow prob at Hickory is just a lack of it. Fairly far south not too much elevation.  

Nothing around it - does that  help or hurt snow totals?  It could increase chances for the occasional lake effect plume to make it out that far.


----------



## VR17 (Oct 26, 2009)

I wouldn't get to stoked about the skiing just yet. the lift they plan to open services about 600 vert at best with a few decent pitches on the tops of the trails but 80 percent of the terrain is low angle intermediate stuff . check it out on google maps.  these guys better pray for lots of natural. I wish them we'll and may get up there as a side trip from W-face, but I think its a long shot for breaking even. If I do go I'm bringing my old skis, no snowmaking???


----------



## Harvey (Oct 26, 2009)

VR17 said:


> I wouldn't get to stoked about the skiing just yet. the lift they plan to open services about 600 vert at best with a few decent pitches on the tops of the trails but 80 percent of the terrain is low angle intermediate stuff . check it out on google maps.  these guys better pray for lots of natural. I wish them we'll and may get up there as a side trip from W-face, but I think its a long shot for breaking even. If I do go I'm bringing my old skis, no snowmaking???



Looks like there is some pretty cool terrain on Mt Morris. A 3000+ foot summit, but the lifts never went that  high?  If it does work out you gotta love having a mountain where you can expand UPWARD. 

VR...does Tupper Lake get any lake effect?  It doesn't look like there is too much in the way to the west.

Old Lift Map seem to show what you are saying...pitch at the top of the lifts,and then a runout:

http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2009/10/big-tupper-is-coming_23.html


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2009)

Tupper gets damn little Lake Effect that all  goes to Snow Ridge and MacCauley  Snow Ridge gets Lake Pow n ' how plus there ris off piste stuff as the vid demonstrates otherwise is a 500 vert straight shot fall line


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2009)

harvey44 said:


> Looks like there is some pretty cool terrain on Mt Morris. A 3000+ foot summit, but the lifts never went that high? If it does work out you gotta love having a mountain where you can expand UPWARD.
> 
> VR...does Tupper Lake get any lake effect? It doesn't look like there is too much in the way to the west.
> 
> ...


 
Old map.  There is a chair to the summit or almost.  It was installed in the late 70's when I was skiing there in high school.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tupper gets damn little Lake Effect that all goes to Snow Ridge and MacCauley Snow Ridge gets Lake Pow n ' how plus there ris off piste stuff as the vid demonstrates otherwise is a 500 vert straight shot fall line


 
I remember in the late 70's (77-78?).  Not much snow anywhere in the Northeast.  Resorts were hurting everywhere due the lack of snow making.  The Burg, it was cold but no snow.  The river was a big skating rink.  We went skiing at Snow Ridge quite bit that year.  They had snow making.  It was called Lake Ontario.  When there was none everywhere else.  They had 100".  You would drive through Lowville and then boom.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 26, 2009)

"Watch for the lake effect and do a Snow Ridge, MacCauley and Hickory tour. Snow Ridge gets hammered and MacCauley will get some of the same snow. The Tug has great tree skiing. Hickorys got some nice terrain, but powder can be a problem. It's got a poma lift that's a rocket......funny to watch people trying to ride it"


WOW that is some nice snow.


----------



## skimore (Oct 26, 2009)

billski said:


> That snow looks sweet. I like it all except the first bit on the first flick skiing over semi-submerged logs, I'll pass on that stuff.
> 
> Tell me more about Tug. I thought it was XC. This is an earn your turns place? Where is it, I'm a bit lost.
> 
> Why is "powder a problem" over at Hickory?


 

Thats because the 1st one was from the 1st week in Dec. Not many places in the east have snow like that in early Dec





Snow Ridge is on the Tug......and yes only 500' vert.....but lots of laps in knee deep powder can compensate

and what Harv stated about Hickory and lack of snow at times


----------



## skimore (Oct 26, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Noboday's mentioned Oak Mountain in Speculator.


 
On a powder day Oak doesn't really have enough pitch on or off piste


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2009)

skimore said:


> Thats because the 1st one was from the 1st week in Dec. Not many places in the east have snow like that in early Dec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably skied Snow Ridge 50 times or more and when the Pow is in its a damn fine day of skiing . Un crowded , inexpensive and retro vibe .  Bill its an experience when its right its a mini ALTA . Skimore can testify to the 4 day dumpage that occured a couple yrs ago rumored to be > 100 inches


----------



## skimore (Oct 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I probably skied Snow Ridge 50 times or more and when the Pow is in its a damn fine day of skiing . Un crowded , inexpensive and retro vibe . Bill its an experience when its right its a mini ALTA . Skimore can testify to the 4 day dumpage that occured a couple yrs ago rumored to be > 100 inches


 
yeah.........that was a fun few days

here is one of them


----------



## skimore (Oct 26, 2009)

billski said:


> snow ridge's stats are kinda funny:
> 
> Manmade - 50%
> Lake Effect - 100%


 
snow guns are rarely needed


----------



## Harvey (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't seem to figure out how to post an image.

Aerial of Mt Morris...not sure how old:

http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2009/10/big-tupper-aerial.html


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2009)

harvey44 said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to post an image.
> 
> Aerial of Mt Morris...not sure how old:
> 
> http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2009/10/big-tupper-aerial.html


 
Go Bing look at the bird's eye view of it and you can see the upper chair.


----------



## VR17 (Oct 27, 2009)

from what i remember Tupper is to far east and north of lake Ontario for steady lake effect. Once in a while if you get a big low pressure center about over Michigan the winds will come out of the southwest and it can get some lake effect, but the conditions have to be just right, and thats rare. Its aslo to far north and west to get any bennefit from Noreasters, VT gets, even Gore benefits. NW Adirondacks just dont get the snows they used to back in the 60's and 70"s. the only place I know of that could really count on natural enough to really ski on would be Snow Ridge or maybe McCauley.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 27, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Go Bing look at the bird's eye view of it and you can see the upper chair.



Holy cow...I'd never seen Bing Bird's Eye View. That's incredibly detailed. Freaked me out I think I saw my wife in her bikini in our back yard.

Surprised me that you could get that detail for Mt Morris, but not Whiteface or Gore.  Also I couldn't figure out how to rotate images the way you can in Google Earth.

VR...I was trying to pinpoint Big Tupper on this map but with county lines so faint I couldn't really do it:

http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2009/09/new-york-state-snowfall-map.html

In relation to the lake though it did seem like it would have to be an odd SW fetch to get lake effect.  By the way if anyone has a better NY State average annual snowfall map with county lines - I'd love to see it.


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 27, 2009)

So which lift is lift 2?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2009)

Kerovick said:


> So which lift is lift 2?


 

Lift 2 is the chairlift to the right looking up hill. It is the newer one of the base chairlifts. The other chairlift had wooden slats. Can not remember the type though?


----------



## VR17 (Oct 28, 2009)

Big tupper had about 1000 vert total but no more than  800 continuous on the old lift right in front of  the lodge. the lift that will be opening only has 600 vert total, no expert terrain. just a few fairly descent pitches on the tops of a few trails then very low angle run out. relying on nat snow is a big gamble this day in the skiing age. I wish them luck but wont be buying any season pass right away. looks like weekends and holiday weeks snow conditions permitting.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is a pick the older chair to the left looking uphill.






Some stats too.

Base elevation:  2,000 ft Summit elevation:  3,136 ft Vertical drop:  1,136 ft Skiable area:  125 acres Annual snowfall:  0 in Snowmaking:  0 %   Number of trails:  30 Number of lifts:  5 Types of lifts:  3 Double chairs,
 1Rope tows,
 1 T-Bars


----------



## Harvey (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't read all nine pages of this thread yet so sorry if this has been addressed already.  If anyone can help with the date of this BT map...would really appreciate it:

http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2009/10/big-tupper-trail-map.html


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Oct 30, 2009)

harvey44 said:


> Holy cow...I'd never seen Bing Bird's Eye View. That's incredibly detailed. Freaked me out I think I saw my wife in her bikini in our back yard.
> 
> Surprised me that you could get that detail for Mt Morris, but not Whiteface or Gore.  Also I couldn't figure out how to rotate images the way you can in Google Earth.
> 
> ...



Harv - 

The map you linked to DOES have county lines.  They are hard to see, but they are there.  Looks like they have a data point at Tupper Lake (likely in town, not on the mountain) at 105".


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 30, 2009)

harvey44 said:


> I haven't read all nine pages of this thread yet so sorry if this has been addressed already.  If anyone can help with the date of this BT map...would really appreciate it:
> 
> http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2009/10/big-tupper-trail-map.html



Interesting pricing structure.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 1, 2009)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Harv -
> 
> The map you linked to DOES have county lines.  They are hard to see, but they are there.  Looks like they have a data point at Tupper Lake (likely in town, not on the mountain) at 105".



TW...I knew those county lines were there, I just couldn't really make them out. Or I didn't know that part of the state well enough to know that  the 105" reading was Tupper Lake - thanks for that.

I've started to take an interest in the Big Tupper thing, and I love the old ski brochures etc.  I set up a link that will automatically direct to all my Big Tupper stuff, and the link should continue to carry new stuff as I add more:

http://harvey44.blogspot.com/search/label/big tupper


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Nov 1, 2009)

harvey44 said:


> TW...I knew those county lines were there, I just couldn't really make them out. Or I didn't know that part of the state well enough to know that  the 105" reading was Tupper Lake - thanks for that.
> 
> I've started to take an interest in the Big Tupper thing, and I love the old ski brochures etc.  I set up a link that will automatically direct to all my Big Tupper stuff, and the link should continue to carry new stuff as I add more:
> 
> http://harvey44.blogspot.com/search/label/big tupper



What I do is check what county the closest town is in, then check a map of that county on something like Wikipedia.  finally, I cross-reference that info with the blown up version of your map.  It's a process, but it took less than a minute to get that data point for Tupper Lake.  FWIW, since the mountain is 1500' above town, I wouldn't be surprised if that upper lift gets in the neighborhood of 150" or so.  That area would be fun to lap with skins now that there's lift access most of the way there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2009)

Luv Tupper skied it many times BUT skiing the TRUE top of the mtn was not that great.  It was a PIA and  required riding 2 chairs  old #1 and #3 and  it added very litte vert than the top of old chair #1 . 

Franlkly more fun and less time to ride just chairs 1 and 2 . Top of #1 had a nice headwall that was fun and then linked into the the main face shoot  which had beaucoup rollers


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 9, 2009)

I stopped by Big Tupper after my wifes G-ma's funeral on monday and took a coulpe pics

http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad213/kerovick/


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 9, 2009)

Kerovick said:


> I stopped by Big Tupper after my wifes G-ma's funeral on monday and took a coulpe pics
> 
> http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad213/kerovick/



sorry about the funeral , but nice pictures looks like things are comming along for them.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 22, 2010)

*Big Tupper Site Tour 9/15*

Had a chance to get up to Big T and talk to the guys making it happen.

I'm linking the first installment in a multipart *Harvey Road piece on Big Tupper*.

Part 1 - The Struggle for Survival
Part 2 - Mountain Ops and Lower Mtn Tour
Part 3 - Upper Mountain






More to follow.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 22, 2010)

harvey44 said:


> Had a chance to get up to Big T and talk to the guys making it happen.
> 
> I'm linking the first installment in a multipart *Harvey Road piece on Big Tupper*.
> 
> ...


 

Remeber that view well with snow though.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 24, 2010)

Lot of support for and skepticism of the viability of BT expressed in the comments from Part 1 which focused on the real estate aspect of the project.

We posted Part 2 of a 3 part piece on Big Tupper today. Pics of the lower mountain, and some info on operations:  *Big Tupper: Lower Mountain Tour*.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice report and great flicks Harv . How well i remember all of those views . Frankly tho Lift 3 adds little to the mix . In the old days Lift 1 was the lift of choice with  Lift 2 being a nice  fun warm up or end of day routine .   IMO  lift 3 doesn't really add that much vert to Lift 1 and required 2 chair rides to the summit . It was usually a routine that was done once  skiing all the trails under Lift 3 then moving back to #1 .

Nice views off all 3 lifts tho 

Good luck BT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 24, 2010)

But it's a Cathedral! : )


----------



## Harvey (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Warp Daddy.

You're right that Lift 3 really doesn't add much terrain.  The decision to bring lift 3 on (vs Lift 1) was made based on cost.  Lift 3 was newer and in much better shape than Lift 1.

Looks like I generated quite a ruckus with Part 1 of our BT piece.  The real estate is pretty controversial.

Working on the final part - part 3 this weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 25, 2010)

harvey44 said:


> Thanks Warp Daddy.
> 
> You're right that Lift 3 really doesn't add much terrain.  The decision to bring lift 3 on (vs Lift 1) was made based on cost.  Lift 3 was newer and in much better shape than Lift 1.
> 
> ...



 Its a GOOD ruckus to raise tho Harv -- the developer better GET REAL  soon with estimates of just how much SERIOUS interest there will be for an 1100 vert   hill and  mega housing density at $$$$$$$$$$$$$ in this economy .   I'd like to see it "scaled" to fit the region . Make no mistake i am a huge fan of BT and want it back but NOT as an anthill covered with " rich joeys "


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Its a GOOD ruckus to raise tho Harv -- the developer better GET REAL  soon with estimates of just how much SERIOUS interest there will be for an 1100 vert   hill and  mega housing density at $$$$$$$$$$$$$ in this economy .   I'd like to see it "scaled" to fit the region . Make no mistake i am a huge fan of BT and want it back but NOT as an anthill covered with " rich joeys "



Yeah, but it might be a sustainable business model.  Have you ever skied Northstar at Tahoe?  That place is the worst mountain (skiing wise) in the area, and somehow they've made a mint with a ridiculous base village and enormous housing projects.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 27, 2010)

We posted Part 3: *Big Tupper Summit Tour* this am.







Would love to get just one _skiing related_ comment on the blog. :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2010)

Again Nice work Harv - i think that you've captured the essence of what BT is about .   Its funny that you compare it somewhat to Gore  . We always said that its kinda like the Jr Varsity version  but   definitely some similarities . Frankly we never had a BAD day there it was always a good day of skiing for  a great PRICE 

The photos are much appreciated and i agree THIS yr TUPPER is a MUST for me -- hey who knows


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice blog and pics.  It really does a lot to bring life and perspective to the place.  I hear about it every now and then on WCAX.  Hope they can make it.  I hate seeing places go to NELSAP (or in this case NYLSAP).


----------



## Harvey (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks to Warp Daddy and thetrailboss.  More Big Tupper on Harvey Road this week in two blog entries:

Local kids make good (skis!):

*Interview with Avant Skis*

And big news for the hill:

*Lift 3 Approved by NYS to Open*


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice work as always Harv. 

I honestly think Tupper could kill it with a radical real estate business model. Its in a unique position for this really. 

Cheap, something the everyday man can afford. Something a ski bum could swing a mortgage on. 

Build out a bunch of super cheap a-frames and cabins. Real rustic, old family lakehouse or cabin in the woods style, and hawk em for pennies compared to anything else out there real estate wise. With a decent enough amount of these little cabins, the margins would be fantastic. Sub 50k entry levels, maybe more if you built enough of em right off the bat. Those take off, then you think about expanding. 

Jackson Hole started with a hostel and a tram. Look at it now. (Not that I want that to happen to Tupper, and its not Jackson, but for examples sake work with me here.) 

Tell me a bunch of people who always dreamed about having that ski place in the mountains wouldnt jump at the chance. I know I would. 

I think if ski areas set up their real estate models more like a real community catering to all they could have something. Not just the million plus second home markets they seem to think is still the golden goose. 

They already own the land right? The idea would go right down the crapper if they bought it a couple years ago and need to cover some serious debt obligations.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 28, 2010)

so sweet!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2010)

Harv  you continue to whet our appetite for BT . Great news about #2 and #3 .


 Kudos to the guys @ Avant -- wish u guys much success .


----------

